# Grafikfehler in WoW



## TopDog (18. Februar 2008)

Ich habe seit dem vorletzten Patch teilweise extreme Grafikfehler in WoW. 

Mein System: 
AMD X2 64 4400+
2GB RAM
ASUS ENGT7900 (Geforce 7900GTX) (aktuellste Treiberversion)
Windows Vista

Das komische an der ganzen  Sache ist, sobald ich kurz mit Alt+TAB auf den Desktop wechsle und danach wieder zurück in WoW sind die Fehler für 5Minuten bis 30 Minuten weg. 

Die Grafikkarte schließe ich als Defekt aus, da andere grafiklastigere Spiele problemlos laufen. 

Und so sieht das ganze im Extremfall dann bei mir aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Thraal (18. Februar 2008)

instalier einfach mal wow neu


----------



## TopDog (18. Februar 2008)

Thraal schrieb:


> instalier einfach mal wow neu



Schon gemacht. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. 

Ebenfalls DX10 wurde neu installiert. 
Alle Treiber sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand, wobei es auch mit älteren Treiberversionen auftrat.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2008)

Schon mit DX9 Probiert? Die Temp von Prozessor/Graka getestet? Ist übertaktet worden?


----------



## TopDog (18. Februar 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Schon mit DX9 Probiert? Die Temp von Prozessor/Graka getestet? Ist übertaktet worden?



Temperaturmäßig alles im grünen Bereich. Wie gesagt grafiklastigere Spiele laufen problemlos. Übertaktet ist keine der Komponenten. 

Wie starte ich es unter DX9? Indem ich es im Kompatibilitätsmodus von XP starte?


----------



## Tricida (18. Februar 2008)

Hatte ich auch... bei dell angerufen, die meinten es ist die Grafikkarte die nicht mehr funzt... haben mir ne neue geschickt, ich habs sie ausgetauscht und seitdem ist alles wieder ok. wird bei dir wohl auch einen neue fällig sein


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (18. Februar 2008)

oO.. ich glaube wayne is am telefon kann mich nicht entscheiden was mir jetzt wichtiger is... der spannende thread hier oder wayne... mh eigentlich kommt sowas ja in den technikbereich vom WOW-EUrope.com forum


----------



## chrisbrall (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
das Problem hatte ich auch mal, habe dann an den grafikeinstellungen rumprobiert und irgendwann gings dann.
Aber das war mir dann auch wieder zu blöd, also hab ich wieder Win XP genommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber probier mal die Grafikeinstellungen bissel zu ändern, das müsste helfen


----------



## Stormay (18. Februar 2008)

Hmpf kannste bitte ma deine Grafik einstellungen zeigen ?? Also von WoW vll kann ich dann helfen hatte ich nämlich au mal   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TopDog (18. Februar 2008)

Stormay schrieb:


> Hmpf kannste bitte ma deine Grafik einstellungen zeigen ?? Also von WoW vll kann ich dann helfen hatte ich nämlich au mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mache ich, sobald ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## kischd (18. Februar 2008)

musst mal deinen WDB ordner im Cache verzeichnis löschen


----------



## eMJay (18. Februar 2008)

grakka im Ar.....

auch wenn andere Spiele laufen.

z.B. Man kann 3h NFS Most wanted spielen ohne Probleme
aber sobald man WoW starten und z.B. 10 min spiel wird Bildschirm Schwarz. PC muss ausgemacht werden und wieder hochgefahren.
oder Pixelfehler man geht ins Win und zurück dann ist es für kurze zeit gut.


----------



## eMJay (18. Februar 2008)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> oO.. ich glaube wayne is am telefon kann mich nicht entscheiden was mir jetzt wichtiger is... der spannende thread hier oder wayne... mh eigentlich kommt sowas ja in den technikbereich vom WOW-EUrope.com forum


mal ne Frage an dich:

Was für Drogen nimmst du? 

Nimm die hälfte die reicht auch.


----------



## Muradin2 (18. Februar 2008)

AW-Thore schrieb:


> grakka im Ar.....
> 
> auch wenn andere Spiele laufen.
> 
> ...




Wenn ne Graka im Arsch ist, stellt sie nichts mehr dar....


@Thread-Eröffner
Installier mal neuen Mainboard-Treiber. Hat bei mir auch gefunzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormay (18. Februar 2008)

TopDog schrieb:


> Mache ich, sobald ich zu Hause bin.



Schick pls über PM ich kann nämlich net direkt gucken muss nämlich ersma weg bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe das es bis dahin gelöst is wenn nich dann schreib mir PM und schick mir deine Einstellung ich kann vll helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (18. Februar 2008)

Muradin2 schrieb:


> Wenn ne Graka im Arsch ist, stellt sie nichts mehr dar....
> @Thread-Eröffner
> Installier mal neuen Mainboard-Treiber. Hat bei mir auch gefunzt.
> 
> ...


das ist ein märchen.
Wer hat dir das erzählt?

Es reicht das ein kleiner wiederstand der auf der karte verreckt neben dem sind 30 andere die dann zu heiß werden und nacheinander auch verrecken. Bis nichts mehr geht und das ist bald. 

Ursachen dafür sind Staub Nikotin die sich auf den Kontakten ablegen (kurzschluss) oder aber ein Fehlerhafter Widerstand der Montiert wurde.

Neue Treiber können aber auch helfen.


----------



## Hexenjäger Dante coop. (18. Februar 2008)

> oO.. ich glaube wayne is am telefon kann mich nicht entscheiden was mir jetzt wichtiger is... der spannende thread hier oder wayne... mh eigentlich kommt sowas ja in den technikbereich vom WOW-EUrope.com forum


welchen wayne meinst den du also auf der welt gibt es so viele waynes da musst dus chon den nachnamen sagn


----------



## Shex (18. Februar 2008)

kischd schrieb:


> musst mal deinen WDB ordner im Cache verzeichnis löschen



lol hate ähnliche grafik fehelr und als ich den ordner gelöscht hab waren sie weg und meine fps hats auch noch um 20-30 hochgehauen ty


----------



## moorhuhnxx (18. Februar 2008)

TopDog schrieb:


> Temperaturmäßig alles im grünen Bereich. Wie gesagt grafiklastigere Spiele laufen problemlos. Übertaktet ist keine der Komponenten.
> 
> Wie starte ich es unter DX9? Indem ich es im Kompatibilitätsmodus von XP starte?


einfach dx9.0c downloaden und istallieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (18. Februar 2008)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> oO.. ich glaube wayne is am telefon kann mich nicht entscheiden was mir jetzt wichtiger is... der spannende thread hier oder wayne... mh eigentlich kommt sowas ja in den technikbereich vom WOW-EUrope.com forum




Sry, aber das "wayne"-gelaber geht mir dermaßen aufn Senkel. Ist doch wohl völlig egal, ob er's hier postet oder im Technikbereich im offiziellen Forum. Hilfe kriegt er auf beiden Seiten (und ob die offizielle WoW-Forums hilfe immer so viel Ahnung hat sei mal dahin gestellt).

Hauptsache überhaupt was völlig sinnfreies dazu geschrieben. Eigentlich sollte man Leute wie Dich mal ne Runde ausm Forum werfen, vielleicht lernt ihr dann mal mit andren Leuten höflich umzugehen statt wegen jeder Kleinigkeit blödsinnig Kommentare rauszulassen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, in dem Fall bin ich vielleicht auch nicht besser, aber ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen (vielleicht hilfts ja was wenn mans Euch oft genug sagt?).

mfg


----------



## Neotrion (18. Februar 2008)

wenn meine Kiste Probleme hat, naja... dann muss sie halt leiden und wird geschlagen bis es wieder geht von ihrem Gebieter! xD


----------



## TopDog (18. Februar 2008)

turageo schrieb:


> Sry, aber das "wayne"-gelaber geht mir dermaßen aufn Senkel. Ist doch wohl völlig egal, ob er's hier postet oder im Technikbereich im offiziellen Forum. Hilfe kriegt er auf beiden Seiten (und ob die offizielle WoW-Forums hilfe immer so viel Ahnung hat sei mal dahin gestellt).
> 
> Hauptsache überhaupt was völlig sinnfreies dazu geschrieben. Eigentlich sollte man Leute wie Dich mal ne Runde ausm Forum werfen, vielleicht lernt ihr dann mal mit andren Leuten höflich umzugehen statt wegen jeder Kleinigkeit blödsinnig Kommentare rauszulassen.
> 
> ...



/sign

Ich hatte beim erstellen des Threads schon erwartet, daß irgendein stumpfsinniger so etwas zu Wayne abläst, bin aber das Risiko eingegangen und hab mir eigentlich geschworen auf solche geistigen Dünnpfiffe wie sie taure-auf-melee-cruck sie von sich gibt nicht zu reagieren. 

@taure-auf-melee-cruck: Wer keine Ahnung von Sachen hat sollte einfach ruhig sein. 

Ich werde die oben angesprochenen Tips mal durchführen. 
Spielen kann ich ja größten Teils, es nervt halt nur immer wieder mit den Fehlern.


----------



## Schnapsleiche (18. Februar 2008)

kischd schrieb:


> musst mal deinen WDB ordner im Cache verzeichnis löschen



ich würde vorschlagen du löschst nur den Inhalt des WDB Ordners 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarkunas (18. Februar 2008)

schmeiß vista weg und hol dir xp 
vista ist eh der größte schrott


----------



## Novaron (18. Februar 2008)

hatte a so was ähnliches da hatte ich nen ziemlich alten grafikkartentreiber...glaub aber eher ncih dass es bei dir daran liegt^^


----------



## Lewa (18. Februar 2008)

*KENN ICH*
Hatte ich auch mal, auch mit Vista - Installier mal neue Graka treiber, dann müssts funzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## black wolf (18. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte so ziemlich das gleiche Problem. Veränderung der Grafikeinstellungen hat kurzfristig geholfen, aber dann gings wieder los, trotz neuester Treiber und allen anderen Möglichkeiten, die so allgemein erwähnt werden. Letztendlich neue Grafikkarte gekauft, seitdem alles ok.


----------



## ascha1 (18. Februar 2008)

Ich muss leider auch mit solchen Grafikfehlern leben und andauern zwischen windows und wow hin und her switchen. Bei mir kommt auch noch dazu, dass Bodentexturen rötlich oder rosa sind.

z.B.: Schnee in Dun Morogh, da ist alles rosa

jmd ne lösung?


----------



## Akurias (18. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute!
Hab zwar nicht so ein krasses problem wie der TE, aber bei mir ist das so wenn ich in der alten Welt unterwegsbin laeuft es problemlos. Aber sobald ich in die Neue Welt gehe und da durch Zangamarchen renne Ruckelt das extrem. 
Mein Laptop ist neu 3 wochen alt also denke ich nicht das es an der Grafikkarte liegt.
Komponenten sind:
Intel ® Celeron ® M CPU 440 1,86GHz / 1,86GHz
1GB Arbeitsspeicher
ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M Series 256MB

Kann mir bitte da einer weiterhelfen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Akurias (18. Februar 2008)

Achso zu oben noch hab auch Vista!


----------



## Moronic (18. Februar 2008)

TopDog schrieb:


> Schon gemacht. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
> 
> Ebenfalls DX10 wurde neu installiert.
> Alle Treiber sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand, wobei es auch mit älteren Treiberversionen auftrat.



Meiner Meinung nach hast du den falschen GraKa Treiber drauf. DX10 bringt nur bei Karten was die diese Version auch unterstützen.

Lad dir also die aktuellen DX9 Treiber runter und hau den DX10 Kack wech ^^


----------



## Moronic (18. Februar 2008)

Akurias schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Hab zwar nicht so ein krasses problem wie der TE, aber bei mir ist das so wenn ich in der alten Welt unterwegsbin laeuft es problemlos. Aber sobald ich in die Neue Welt gehe und da durch Zangamarchen renne Ruckelt das extrem.
> Mein Laptop ist neu 3 wochen alt also denke ich nicht das es an der Grafikkarte liegt.
> Komponenten sind:
> ...



- Abgespeckte CPU - nicht wirklich Spieletauglich
- Zu wenig RAM, Vista benötigt minimum 2 GB um halbwegs anständig zu laufen
- Zu der GraKa sag ich nichts ^^

Hoffe der Schlapptop hat dich nicht mehr als 300 Euro gekostet, alles andere wäre Abzocke gewesen.


----------



## Moronic (18. Februar 2008)

ascha1 schrieb:


> Ich muss leider auch mit solchen Grafikfehlern leben und andauern zwischen windows und wow hin und her switchen. Bei mir kommt auch noch dazu, dass Bodentexturen rötlich oder rosa sind.
> 
> z.B.: Schnee in Dun Morogh, da ist alles rosa
> 
> jmd ne lösung?



GraKa defekt!


----------



## eMJay (19. Februar 2008)

Akurias schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Hab zwar nicht so ein krasses problem wie der TE, aber bei mir ist das so wenn ich in der alten Welt unterwegsbin laeuft es problemlos. Aber sobald ich in die Neue Welt gehe und da durch Zangamarchen renne Ruckelt das extrem.
> Mein Laptop ist neu 3 wochen alt also denke ich nicht das es an der Grafikkarte liegt.
> Komponenten sind:
> ...






Moronic schrieb:


> - Abgespeckte CPU - nicht wirklich Spieletauglich
> - Zu wenig RAM, Vista benötigt minimum 2 GB um halbwegs anständig zu laufen
> - Zu der GraKa sag ich nichts ^^
> 
> Hoffe der Schlapptop hat dich nicht mehr als 300 Euro gekostet, alles andere wäre Abzocke gewesen.


/sign

Leute warum fragt ihr nicht jemanden der Ahnung hat bevor ihr euch ein Laptop kauft.

Die Grakka ist eine Onbord karte die gerade mal soviel ich weis 250 3DMark06 Punkte zusammen bekommt, (Für WoW sollten es schon 1500-2000 sein) mit einem anständigen CPU und der Celeron ist das nicht. 
1GB RAM und Vista der Idiot der auf das Teil Vista draufgemacht hat gehärt erschossen. ganz neben den der Vista so scheisse Programmiert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (19. Februar 2008)

Hat ich auchmal....bei mir war die Grafikkarte überhitzt....und etwas später kaputt..


----------



## eMJay (19. Februar 2008)

Ganu das Problem ist es. 
Wenn die einmal Heißläuft dann fängt es nach einiger Zeit mit solchen Pixelfehlern an bis dann Das Win nicht mehr starten und sogar das BIOS nicht richtig angezeigt wird.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Februar 2008)

20% A) Grafiktreiber
79%  Grafikkarte hat probleme und geht bald ganz futsch ;D
1%   C) andere lösung ;D (es gibt immer einen else fall ;D)


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2008)

sarkunas schrieb:


> schmeiß vista weg und hol dir xp
> vista ist eh der größte schrott




Juchhu, da ist er der Post auf den ich so lange gewartet hab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh man, es gibt schon Profis hier *schmunzel*

@Topic

ich würde auch auf die Graka tippen. Nur weil die Fehler nicht bei jedem Spiel auftauchen heißt das noch nix. Wer weiß was genau das Spiel anspricht und benutzt von der Karte..


----------



## Raefael (19. Februar 2008)

TopDog schrieb:


> Schon gemacht. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
> 
> Ebenfalls DX10 wurde neu installiert.
> Alle Treiber sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand, wobei es auch mit älteren Treiberversionen auftrat.


Hö?
Das ist ne DX 9 Karte, was willst Du da mit DX 10?



Schnapsleiche schrieb:


> ich würde vorschlagen du löschst nur den Inhalt des WDB Ordners
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er kann auch den kompletten Ordner löschen der wird beim nächsten login wieder erstellt.

//Rafa


----------



## Cazor (19. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich hatte dasselbe Problem. Ganz genau so. Nachdem ich alles neu installiert hatte (teils mehrfach) und alle Foren durchgekramt hatte, konnte ich das Problem auf die GraKa isolieren. Diese hatte zum Glück noch Garantie. Schon nach dem Einsatz einer Ersatzgrafikkarte mit deutlich schlechteren Werten als meiner konnte ich sofortige Besserung sehen. Es gab überhaupt keine Texturreisser mehr. Der Hersteller antwortete dann nach 5 Wochen (!), meine Grafikkarte würde nicht mehr repariert und ich erhielt die komplette Summe des Kaufs zurückerstattet. Leider kamen ein paar Abzüge durch die Ersatzkarte, was ich aber dem Händler schwerlich anlasten kann, ist diese doch preislich jetzt ziemlich abgewertet. Durch den Verfall der Preise konnte ich mir eine Super Karte leisten, mit der ich höchst zufrieden bin.

Ergo: teste mal ne andere GraKa von nem Freund oder so. So sollte am Schnellsten zu sehen sein, ob es an der liegt. Erspar dir die stundenlange Neuinstallation der Software. Ich hatte auch etliche grafikintensive Spiele getestet und nirgends Fehler entdeckt nur bei einem Benchmark hatte ich diese Texturreisser.


----------



## Kaizu (19. Februar 2008)

huhu

ich habe ein änliches prob... wobei ich bei mir sagen muss es liegt wohl am arbeitsspeicher der hat nen schlag weg oder wie erklärt ihr euchfolgendes:

ich kann 6std lang ohne probleme zocken. geh ich aber 1std SSC hab ich einen mega laaaaaag muss dann mit der windowstaste ins windows weil sich sonst wow bzw der ganze rechner aufhängt. und wenn ich dann wieder in wow gehe dauert es a. bestimmt 10sek bis es aufgebaut ist und b. ist der bildschirm total verpixelt als ob ich fernsehen würde und der empfang nicht 100% wäre, und das dann nicht nur im spiel sondern auch im windows...

morgen check ich mal den arbeitsspeicher und werde sehen obs daran liegt

oder fällt auch noch etwas ein?

system:
AMD Athlon X2 2,6ghz 
2GB 667hz Arbeitsspeicher (kingston)
MSI V102 NX8600GT-T2D-OC 256MB


----------



## Valdrasiala (19. Februar 2008)

@ Threadersteller:
Hihi, das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Ich besitze auch einen AMD 4400+X2 und eine Gforce 7900 GTX.

Vielleicht kannst mir nochmal sagen, ob Du auch bei anderen DirectX Spielen Probleme hast wie z.B. Bildschirm-Freezes für ca. 10 Sekunden oder so.

Weil: Dann ist es definitiv das Mainboard, so komisch es sich anhört. Ich habe es bereits alles bei einem Freund ausgetestet, es liegt NICHT an den Treibern oder der Graka. Beim Austausch des Mainboards läuft alles wonderbest.


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2008)

Wie wärs mal das verdammte Forum zu benutzen was sich da "PC-Technik" schimpft?? Kann doch net so schwer sein -_-


----------



## Kaizu (19. Februar 2008)

es geht allesding um wow nicht um pc -.- pc ist nebensache


----------



## Lanty (19. Februar 2008)

Muradin2 schrieb:


> Wenn ne Graka im Arsch ist, stellt sie nichts mehr dar....



meeep falsch ! 

nem Freund von mir hat die Katze mal auf die graka gepisst, das lustige war das die spiele bei ihm alle noch liefen aber nur ca 10 min dann kamen derbe grafik fehler


----------



## Malakas (19. Februar 2008)

Muradin2 schrieb:


> Wenn ne Graka im Arsch ist, stellt sie nichts mehr dar....
> @Thread-Eröffner



schön wärs, ist aber leider nicht so, graka kann defekt sein und troztdem noch darstellen, zb das betriebssystem. War bei mir der Fall, sah eigentlich genauso aus wie beim TE. allerdings hat das ganze noch geflaktert und bunte farben gezeigt. Auch wenn´s mir jetz leid tut es zu sagen, würd ein defekt nicht ausschliessen. 

gl


----------



## Malakas (19. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal das verdammte Forum zu benutzen was sich da "PC-Technik" schimpft?? Kann doch net so schwer sein -_-




wie wärs mal eine angemessene schriftgrösse zu benutzen, kann doch nicht so schwer sein ; ) 

noch so ein forentroll.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shuagual (19. Februar 2008)

Jo hab diese Fehler auch, gehen Weg (kurzfristig) wenn man einen Screenshot mache, wenn man die Grafikeinstellungen verändert oder wenn man zu windows Tabt.... 
Habe diese aber auch nur seit dem letztens Patch und nur in; Shatt, Teokkar Wäldern, und in den Marschen.
Ich habe schon alles ausprobiert, Treiber usw.... Meine Grafikkarte hat einen der besten Lüfter,  zu heiß wird die Dame sicher nicht, vorsichtshalber habe ich aber Prozessor und Grafikkarte sogar mal entstaubt gehabt...
erst dachte ich es hat geholfen aber dann kam es wieder. Naja es nervt, aber in anderen Umgebungen und besonders in Instanzen ist das zum Glück nicht der Fall....
falls du ne Lösung findest schreib mir mal ne PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Und nein die Grafikkarte ist nicht kaputt.....


----------



## Azsnak (19. Februar 2008)

Also ich würd mal den RAM ausschliessen denn der (bei Fehlern) fast immer zum uns bekannten Bluescreen führt. Um sicherzugehn memtest86 durchlaufen lassen, ist ziemlich zuverlässig!
Zur Graka, neuste Treiber installieren is ja schon mehrfach erwähnt worden, Bioseinstellungen die die Graka beteffen checken, zur Not failsafe oder standardeinstellungen des Bios zurücksetzen.
Ansonsten Austauschgrafikkarte probieren, wenns hilft Graka tauschen!
Temperatur kann auch ein Thema sein, führt auch zu solchen fehlern, allerdings merkt man dass sofort wenn man den Pc einschaltet und er nach einer gewissen Zeit heiss wird! Kann in Minutenbereich liegen.
Manche defekte Graka fangen erst mit einer gewissen Temperatur an Fehler zu machen. Hatte ich auch schon hilft nur tauschen.


Ps: Dass Graka durch Nikotin oder Staub kaputt gehn is wohl eher ein Gerücht! Da hätten manche Kunden von mir eine echtes Problem, da sieht der Drucker aus als hätte man den geraucht. (weisses Plastik) und läuft noch immer!


----------



## Belsina5 (19. Februar 2008)

ja das kommt mir bekannt vor
leider habe ich dieses problem schon seit anfang an
meine grafikeinstellungen sind schon alle runtergestellt
meine grafikkarte ist auch neu sonst ist vieles in ordnung diese schlimmen fehler kommen auch nur in wow vor
und wenn es irgentwo in einem gebiet regnet muß ich da sofort weg weil ich sonst fast nix mehr sehe
habe mich leider schon an diesen üblen m....
gewöhnt und bißher habe ich das problem nie wegbekommen


----------



## Shuagual (19. Februar 2008)

Azsnak schrieb:


> Ps: Dass Graka durch Nikotin oder Staub kaputt gehn is wohl eher ein Gerücht! Da hätten manche Kunden von mir eine echtes Problem, da sieht der Drucker aus als hätte man den geraucht. (weisses Plastik) und läuft noch immer!




Nein das ist kein Gerücht, was jedenfalls den Staub betrifft....
Es ist klar das ein aktiv Kühler unendlich viel Staub zieht(was bei Druckern nicht sooo der Fall ist), dieser setzt sich dann am Kühlgerippe fest....
Prozessor und Grafikkarten müssen demnach öfter entstaubt werden am besten zum Sommer hin.
Aber wie gesagt daran liegt es bei mir nicht.


----------



## Ungwale (19. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal das verdammte Forum zu benutzen was sich da "PC-Technik" schimpft?? Kann doch net so schwer sein -_-



Uiii....das muss ja immense schmerzen verursachen, wenn jemand der meinung ist, das "falsche" forum würde benutzt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE: als bei mir dir graka hinüber war, hatte ich ähnlich skurrile darstellungen. Wenn du die möglichkeit hats, tausch doch mal die karte aus!?


----------



## Seuchenkarl (19. Februar 2008)

kischd schrieb:


> musst mal deinen WDB ordner im Cache verzeichnis löschen




oh gott--ein mitarbeiter vom technikforum ist an dir verloren gegangen


----------



## TopDog (19. Februar 2008)

So, hier dann mal meine Grafikeinstellungen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2008)

Ungwale schrieb:


> Uiii....das muss ja immense schmerzen verursachen, wenn jemand der meinung ist, das "falsche" forum würde benutzt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versteh ich nich ?!

Und natürlich gehts hier um PC-Probleme .. nur weil die Leute glauben, dass es was mit WoW zu tun hat isses ncoh lange nich so, hier gehts um kaputte Hardware .. -_-

Und ja, es verursacht Schmerzen!

[edit]
Um das grad nochmal zu verdeutlichen, ich rede vom Unterforum von Buffed!!!

Das scheinen manche nicht gepeilt zu haben!

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=5


----------



## Azsnak (19. Februar 2008)

Shuagual schrieb:


> Nein das ist kein Gerücht, was jedenfalls den Staub betrifft....
> Es ist klar das ein aktiv Kühler unendlich viel Staub zieht(was bei Druckern nicht sooo der Fall ist), dieser setzt sich dann am Kühlgerippe fest....
> Prozessor und Grafikkarten müssen demnach öfter entstaubt werden am besten zum Sommer hin.
> Aber wie gesagt daran liegt es bei mir nicht.



Ja klar Staub in rauen Mengen kann natürlich zu Temperaturproblemen führen, dass ist klar. Ich meinte ja auch dass der Staub alleine (nicht die Verstöpfung durch Staub der den Luftfluss unterbindet) an der Graka nichts anrichtet. Und Nikotin schon gar nicht!


----------



## Sunstrike (19. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe diese Grafikfehler auch manchmal...

Feheleranalyse:
-Spiel Geht normal, nach 10 min kommen auch solche Fehler..
-Raustabben 2 min warten.... danach gehts wieder...
-Beim Kollegen gewesen, Ventilator vor den Pc gestellt -->Läuft einwandfrei --> kein Softwarefehler
-Temperaturüberwacher gedownloaded...wie Everest
-Graka Temp auf 49°C --> Normale Temperatur für eine Evga Geforce 7900Gt Co
-Jetzt kommt mein Tipp --> Mein prozessor läuft auf 73° bei Auslastung --> Everest zeigt eine Flamme an xDD
-->nicht gut

jetzt meine Frage und gleichzeitig Tipp : Prozessor Temperatur (?)

Mein Nvidia Systemtest sagt, dass alle Komponenten (Festplatte Ram etc.) normal sind..

könnte es daran liegen?


----------



## TopDog (5. März 2008)

So, nun das Endresultat: 

Grafikkarte war/Ist defekt. 

Nachdem die Grafikprobleme nun auch unter Windows und anderen Spielen aufgetreten sind, hab ich mir ne neue Karte geholt und Ruhe ist.


----------



## eMJay (5. März 2008)

AW-Thore schrieb:


> grakka im Ar.....
> 
> auch wenn andere Spiele laufen.
> 
> ...






AW-Thore schrieb:


> das ist ein märchen.
> Wer hat dir das erzählt?
> 
> Es reicht das ein kleiner wiederstand der auf der karte verreckt neben dem sind 30 andere die dann zu heiß werden und nacheinander auch verrecken. Bis nichts mehr geht und das ist bald.
> ...






AW-Thore schrieb:


> Ganu das Problem ist es.
> Wenn die einmal Heißläuft dann fängt es nach einiger Zeit mit solchen Pixelfehlern an bis dann Das Win nicht mehr starten und sogar das BIOS nicht richtig angezeigt wird.


hab ich doch gesagt....


----------



## x3n0n (5. März 2008)

Stellt solche Fragen lieber gleich im PC-Technik Forum, da antworten dann auch nur Leute die Ahnung haben von PC-Technik (wie zB. Thore über mir) und die Lösung des Problems ist spätestens nach einer Seite da.


----------



## Umaline (5. März 2008)

In welchem Forum stand dass denn (also ich schau eh nur PC-Technik)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

